# label details



## bombus (Jun 13, 2009)

I am developing a cream that uses infused herbs, and have been advised by lotioncrafters.com 
that I should use Phenonip a preservative. Today I was reading directions on lotionmaking 
at the snowdriftfarms.com website and they listed the ingredients that make up Phenonip. 
It is a Parabene preservative, and has five different ingredients that each contain 12 or 13 letters.
I'm thinking, lots of label space here- Do you know if I can just list "phenonip"
or do I have to include the whole ingredient list?


----------



## krissy (Jun 13, 2009)

if you were to label everything that goes into a FO i bet they'd have some huge words in it too. but since we don't know the exact components of any given FO we say FO on the label. i think if you buy the Phenonip then that is what you list, not the ingredients of the ingredients


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 7, 2010)

Not true - the INCI for any fragrance oil is 'fragrance oil'...however you must list the ingredients of the preservative.


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2010)

actually, the INCI for fragrance oil is "fragrance", and the INCI for Phenonip is "Phenoxyethanol (and) Methylparaben (and) Ethylparaben (and) Butylparaben (and) Propylparaben (and) Isobutylparaben" which is precisely how it must be listed.

I know parabens are a turn-off for some, but that makes it even MORE important to be honest and list your preservative correctly - hiding things is not ethical.


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks for the correction carebear...you sure come off harsh but you have great info.


----------



## Deb (Jul 8, 2010)

sounds more like to the point to me..and she's right.


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 8, 2010)

nah, I've been reading here a long time and she always comes off as harsh...I'm sure thats just her nature.  

Its not a big deal to me...her info is always very valuable and as you said in a somewhat harsh tone as well: correct.  No need to jump on me...it wasn't an insult, just an observation.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 11, 2010)

In the 'finding room for a lot of big words on my labels' department, I finally found an inexpensive option:
http://www.vistaprint.com/address-labels.aspx?xnav=LeftItem&xnid=BusinessEssentials&dng=1982665

These are return address labels, completely customizable.  Instead of putting in a name and address, I put in the product name and ingredients.
140 for $1.99   

Anyone have a better deal?


----------

